# UPDATE ON BUMPER AND FENDER!!!!!!!!100$ for both BOUGTH OFF 88 300ZX TURBO



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

went to charlotte ,nc from hickory, nc to pullapart but their bumper was all craked up and the fender had alot of dents in it. but i found this dude on craigslist taht was parting out his 88 turbo(i was real lucky to find him).Could have bought the whole dash one part for $150.but didnt have the time.
















TO FIX THIS
http://www.NissanForums.com/members/bloodredzx-albums-damages-picture73-damage-001.jpg

How should i remove to the paint? With paint remover or water sand by hand im trying to the cheapest route rite now.
my dad told me to water sand by hand but what kind grit should i use?
i also saw on youtube this guy used some kind of razor scraper to take off the paint from his hood, it look real easy.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

For the fender:
1 qt. Strip-X Stripper-QSX6 at The Home Depot

For the bumper, I'd test it on your old one to make sure it doesn't eat through the material.

If it does, just get sandpaper. To strip paint, you want to start with a decent grit. 80 is too course and leave serious gouges in your bumper. 150 or 220 should be fine. But if you're asking, are you also planning on painting this yourself?


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah but just the front bumper and the fender for now till i save money . im useing spray can fro the primer and the rest of it how many cans of each do i need ?


----------

